# Three lucky shots



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy :wave:

I think that topic title tells everything :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

How to make video visible straight on this site ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

As for making the video visible directly, I just copy and paste the website while I am viewing it ... but that does not always work, and I do not know why.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So I just tried it above, and it worked. I note that your link began with https .... I removed the s and began with just http.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, Charles.

Have to try it next time.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shots! And nice slingshot and attachment sistem.
What distance you shoot?
Was the ammo 6mm plastic?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Genoa 

Distance is only 7,5 m and ammo is 6 mm plastic, weight 0,43 g


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:target: :target: :target: :thumbsup:


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks Genoa
> 
> Distance is only 7,5 m and ammo is 6 mm plastic, weight 0,43 g
> 
> View attachment 96678


Hi. Are you still happy with the 0.43 g ammo? How much damage would they do on ricocheting? Do they fly straighter than the 0.25g ammo. Sorry I.m a newbie. They are for inside my house practice. Cheers.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Mr K there is no luck there ,you are a long range sniper so that close
is easy for you!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice one Kalevala! I’ve only used the abs plastic with 6mm ammo but it worked well enough that I’d like to try some bigger stuff sometime.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

fungustoon said:


> Hi. Are you still happy with the 0.43 g ammo? How much damage would they do on ricocheting? Do they fly straighter than the 0.25g ammo. Sorry I.m a newbie. They are for inside my house practice. Cheers.


Speed of heavier ammo doesn't slow down as fast as lighter ammo.
Difference is not big, if Your distance is less than 10m.
If You hit to hard surface with these, these will go to small pieces. 
I have also these 








Mint Airsoft 0.43g Sniper Biodegradable BBs 1000 Rounds, White


Mint Airsoft – Accurate, High Quality, Economical Mint Airsoft is our very own brand that is meant to fulfill the needs of all guns and users. High quality and even surface ensure that your BBs fly straight, you get the same spin from your hop-up, and they feed in all magazines. These BBs are...




en.tradesoft.fi




Sniper BBs, much better quality and biodegradable. I have done some 20m shooting with these and if no wind, these fly very nice. These are very hard and not so great to indoor use.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ukj said:


> Mr K there is no luck there ,you are a long range sniper so that close
> is easy for you!
> ukj


This video is done 2016, so that was all luck then 😂


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice one Kalevala! I’ve only used the abs plastic with 6mm ammo but it worked well enough that I’d like to try some bigger stuff sometime.


Small, light rubber balls could be nice to shoot flies indoors 🤔
Thanks Sandstorm 👍😎


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Speed of heavier ammo doesn't slow down as fast as lighter ammo.
> Difference is not big, if Your distance is less than 10m.
> If You hit to hard surface with these, these will go to small pieces.
> I have also these
> ...


Thank you Kalevala ... much appreciated.
I.ll make sure I.ve got a good backstop in my doorway. I.ve ordered a chin up bar which will support a sleeping bag.
Many , many thanks ...


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Small, light rubber balls could be nice to shoot flies indoors 🤔
> Thanks Sandstorm 👍😎


Doesn’t help you much with where you live but Simpleshot sells some 10mm rubber practice ammo. Works great except it has a tendency to bounce all over the place. I had a whole bag but since they bounce so much the cats would snag them.. they’re now stashed wherever all their other toys disappear to. 😂. Narnia or somewhere. I have no idea.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> This video is done 2016, so that was all luck then 😂


I am sure you can hit everytime now!
ukj


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Doesn’t help you much with where you live but Simpleshot sells some 10mm rubber practice ammo. Works great except it has a tendency to bounce all over the place. I had a whole bag but since they bounce so much the cats would snag them.. they’re now stashed wherever all their other toys disappear to. 😂. Narnia or somewhere. I have no idea.


Lol ...my cat would do the same. She s a 'borrower'. My wife.s earplugs go the same way -the Narnia wormhole... Lol.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Doesn’t help you much with where you live but Simpleshot sells some 10mm rubber practice ammo. Works great except it has a tendency to bounce all over the place. I had a whole bag but since they bounce so much the cats would snag them.. they’re now stashed wherever all their other toys disappear to. 😂. Narnia or somewhere. I have no idea.


Sounds like using those is almost as dangerous as shooting steel balls indoors 🤔


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Sounds like using those is almost as dangerous as shooting steel balls indoors 🤔


Yeah they would need to be heavier, but then that would kind of defeat the purpose of the whole thing. I do have to say though that if they did hit a nearby object they didn’t cause any damage to it.


----------

